# Solved: Cannot find DNS server



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

My brother did something to our Orange Livebox router and he says he doesn't know what he's done.

Whenever i've tried to connect, it connects but it says dns error and the connection indicator on the taskbar stays blank NOT illuminated.

I've tried flushing the dns and registering it but nothing happens.

Please Help!

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Well since he was messing around in the router obviously he changed something. Have you logged into the router and checked the DNS settings? Perhaps I'm being a bit presumptuous but that seems rather obvious.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First step, reset the router by cycling power for 30 seconds, then reboot the computer. After that, please post this.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Reply to first post:*
It says this on my router settings:

Primary DNS server : ? 
Secondary DNS server : ?

*Reply to John:*

C:\Documents and Settings\Milo P\Desktop>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : milo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-61-7F-9C-D2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g USB 2.0 adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6B-6A-1B-CB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.84
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 01, 2008 2:34:43 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 02, 2008 2:34:43 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Milo P\Desktop>PING 192.138.1.84

Pinging 192.138.1.84 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.138.1.84:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Milo P\Desktop>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 12ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Milo P\Desktop>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Milo P\Desktop>PING www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

I've already tried:

ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /registerdns
ipconfig /displaydns


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Right, my brother went on the phone to orange and they helped fix it by entering the internet connection parameter details and other things.

He plays xbox and has strict NAT settings sometimes so he unplugs the router, and i think it was one too many times.

Could anybody suggest how to get Open NAT settings?

Thanks for all your help guys


----------

